# Sortir à New York



## Adrienhb (13 Juillet 2005)

Hullo,


Après que vous m'ayez aidé à trouver un hôtel à NYC, et comme le départ est pour bientôt.. je reviens à la charge.
Auriez-vous des idées sympa de sorties le soir? Sachant que j'accompagne ma tante, qui certes est très jeune d'esprit, mais je la vois moyen dans une boîte techno ou un truc du genre.  Je sais qu'elle voudrait aller voir une comédie musicale, si vous avez des idées de comédies à voir absolument; et aussi aller dans une boîte de jazz classique...

Grand merci pour votre aide!

A.

ps:
Et si vous avez des idées de sorties sympas en journée, je suis aussi prenneur, mais là ce sera plus facile à trouver... en gros sont prévus pour l'instant la 5ème, Central Park, la statue de la Liberté, le tour de Nyc en bateau, le Freak, le Moma, sans doute le Guggenheim, le Met, sans doute l'Empire state building, deux, trois grands magasins (genre FAO Schwartz, Macy's et Typhany's... juste pour voir), deux, trois magasins (AppleStore et Forbidden planet (ça c'est plus pour moi  ) et je dois oublier deux, trois trucs.


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2005)

Contact Dendrimère, il est a New-York (l'enfoiré )


----------



## madlen (13 Juillet 2005)

New York !

C'est chouette ça, ma copine en revient et elle a adoré  
elle a fait le Moma, Guggenheim, Empire state building
elle a vraiment bien aimer le Moma.

Sinon y parais que le cartier le brooklin est super chouette, 
et "hyper tendance" d'après elle...

ensuite elle a boujé à Filadelphi et washinton en train depuis NY
y parais que c'est vraiment pas long et que ça vaux la peine  

Bon voyage


----------



## jean-lou (13 Juillet 2005)

Je suis aussi a NY et c est vraiment bien que c est drolement bien, c est parfois un peu cher de sortir mais y a des endroits pas cher vraiment pas mal et assez cheap,  genre Avenue A, entre  14 eme  rue  et  1 ere rue.  Premiere avenue  ca peut  etre sympa aussi.  Sinon  y  a  Orchard  St et Ludlow  St en  dessous  de Houston.  A  Brooklyn,  tu peux prendre  la  L, tu t arretes a Bedford Av (le premier arret) et tu vas dans le sens decroissant des rues et c est vraiment sympa. Allez a plus peut etre

JEanlOu


----------



## alèm (13 Juillet 2005)

le Tonic bien entendu, la Kitchen Factory :love: , Spring Station (apple store de SoHo), le Brooklyn Museum of Arts :love: (pour ses 3 beaux monets accrochés et ses antiquités egyptiennes et hassurbanipaliennes*  ), le Barbes Café à Brooklyn :love: , un tour dans la roseraie du Parc Floral de Brooklyn, le musée hispano d'Harlem et le Cloisters (musée appartenant au Met) situé dans Harlem, aller faire un tour au parc d'attractions à la plage, etc...


----------



## alèm (13 Juillet 2005)

et flâner au Prospect Park en mangeant des Bägels !


----------



## Adrienhb (13 Juillet 2005)

Merci pour vos réponses.

Les cloîtres, je les avais oubliés!

Mais sinon tout ça c'est pour la journée... euh pour le soir, vous auriez des idées? 
Jean-Lou, les rues dont tu parles, je pourrais y trouver quoi?

Merci encore,

A.


----------



## alan.a (13 Juillet 2005)

Coney Island, le Coister, Brooklyn, Queens, Willemsburg, en fait il y a partout des trucs terribles


----------



## jean-lou (13 Juillet 2005)

dans les rues dont je parle, y a des bars resto sympa, c'est vraiment pas genre des clubs donc ca ira pour ta tante. Moi ce dont je parlais c'était pour le soir. Et pour le déjeuner, il a raison va a Propect Park après avoir acheter des bagel au Bagel World, Bacon egg and cheese plus le café egal 3 dollars. Amuses toi bien 

JEanlOu


----------



## grigouille (14 Juillet 2005)

Un plan très sympa, c'est d'aller prendre un verre en fin d'après-midi au Rainbow Room, histoire de voir la nuit tomber sur Manhattan depuis le 65ème étage du Rockefeller Center.
C'est une adresse qu'on ne trouve pas trop dans les guides, mais ça vaut vraiment le coup d'oeil.
C'est un peu chicos, donc prévois juste une tenue 'correcte' (évite le short et les tongs). Tu n'es pas obligé de tomber dans les Mahattans et les Cosmopolitans (quoique, ils valent vraiment le coup), si tu veux limiter l'addition tu peux t'en tenir au Diet Coke.
Et n'oublie pas de faire un passage par les WCs avant de redescendre, ça vaut vraiment le coup d'oeil... 

Pour les restos le soir, ça dépend un peu de ce que tu recherches et du quartier dans lequel tu veux sortir. C'est qd même plus vivant downtown, vers Greenwich/East Village

Quelques adresses :
- John's Pizzeria - 278 Bleecker St (entre 6th & 7th avenues), qui fait la meilleure pizza à déguster sur place en écoutant un air de Sinatra se dégageant du juke box
- A côté, tu trouveras Magnolia Bakery - 401 Bleeker St, si tu es en manque de sucre pour le dessert
- le Café Noir - 32 Grand St, tenu par des français, si tu veux de la cuisine méditerranéenne
- des restos indiens sur la 6ème rue dans East Village (par exemple, Gandhi - 345 E 6th St entre 1et et 2nd Ave), ça te permettra de te ballader ensuite vers St Marks Place
- chouette terrasse (rare à NYC) au St Bart's Café (Park Ave, angle de E 50th St), devant une église byzantine

Pour les clubs de jazz (et les autres sorties), le mieux est de consulter Time Out NY pour voir ce qui passe et chosir le type de formation que tu veux voir (big band, trio, etc)
Les plus connus sont le Village Vanguard et le Blue Note. J'étais allé au Sweet Basil pour y voir un quintet, et c'était vraiment bien (on est super proche des musiciens). Par contre, attention car il y a 2 sets dans ces clubs ; si tu vas au premier set, il faut vider les lieux ou repayer si tu veux rester un peu plus longtemps pour boire un verre en écoutant le 2nd set.


Sinon, Brooklyn Heights et retour sur Manhattan par le Brooklyn Bridge, ça a vraiment de la gueule

Ellis Island, je pense que c'est à voir (plus intéressant que la Statue of Liberty), tant pour le musée de l'immigration qui s'y trouve, que pour la vue sur la skyline.

Je suis preneur de tes impressions sur le 'nouveau' MoMA, que je ne connais pas

Bon séjour


----------



## jean-lou (14 Juillet 2005)

Ah oui, pour la statue de la liberte, deja tu l apercois du Brooklyn Bridge, mais tu peux aussi prendre le ferry gratuit qui va de la pointe sud de Manhattan en gros jusqu a Brooklyn, c est gratuit, rapide et ca passe tres pres de la statue de la liberte   

take care 

JEanlOu


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2005)

j'adore les nioubies (trolls?) qui s'inscrivent juste pour chercher des noises alors que personne n'avait relevé pour ne pas relever...

oh au fait, je devais être saoul, c'est bien de la knitting factory dont je voulais parler...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

chinatown, et little italia, derriere central parc... sont a voir egalement... tu peux remonter la 5 eme a pieds, , traverser une partie de central parc, et puis deambuler dans chinatown et little italia.... depayssement garanti !
mais ca fait une bonne trotte a pieds...

brooklyn, est effectivement a voir, surtout a partir de 19/20h, qd tout les buildings sont eclairés, des lumieres partout... t'en prend plein les yeux... des magasins de folie... 

pendant que j'y pense, y a la bibliotheque de NY (qu'est dans manhattan), tu peux tjrs aller y mettre le nez... c'est  immense, et y a tjrs une expo ou 2 de visible (et gratuite)... et l'eglise ST patrick, ou faire un detour par wall street...

 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 
moi, j'adore cette ville... vivement que j'y retourne


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2005)

euh... ya juste la moitié de manhattan à traverser pour aller de chinatown et Little Italia en venant de Centra Park quand même... middletown exactement... 

ça fait un bout !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> euh... ya juste la moitié de manhattan à traverser pour aller de chinatown et Little Italia en venant de Centra Park quand même... middletown exactement...
> 
> ça fait un bout !



mwai, tu prevois ta journée...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> euh... ya juste la moitié de manhattan à traverser pour aller de chinatown et Little Italia en venant de Centra Park quand même... middletown exactement...
> 
> ça fait un bout !



mwai, tu prevois ta journée... 

je trouve que qd tu connais pas NY, ca te permet de baliser un peu... puis de savoir ou tu preferes aller...


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2005)

c'est vrai que l'idéal pour moi l'an dernier avec des journées solitaires (elle bossait elle), c'était de parcourir les rues avec mes beaux petits pieds et comme ça tu vois les trucs que tu zappes quand tu te fais Grand Central direct to Brooklyn bridge avec la 2


----------



## BofBofBof (14 Juillet 2005)

oui NY by night est vraiment tres agreable.


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2005)

BofBofBof a dit:
			
		

> oui NY by night est vraiment tres agreable.


 aussi médiocre que ton français surtout, il n'y a pas de surveillant fasciste ici. et ta remarque n'est pas plus justifiée que la "blague"...

bonne soirée quand même


----------



## BofBofBof (14 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> aussi médiocre que ton français surtout, il n'y a pas de surveillant fasciste ici. et ta remarque n'est pas plus justifiée que la "blague"...
> 
> bonne soirée quand même



Je préfère un français tout "juste" (en admettant qu'il le soit) plutôt qu'une simili-tolérance à des messages insultants et de mauvais goût qu'il faudrait "ne pas relever".

Bonne soirée à toi également.


----------



## jean-lou (14 Juillet 2005)

alors qu une bagarre se declare 

Bon en tout cas, si tu veux manger les meilleures sandwichs vietnamiens du monde, dans China town pour trois dollars. Tu vas sur Broome street entre mott et Elizabeth, c est un petit boui boui de rien du tout, ca s appelle Viet Banh Mi So ou quelque chose dans le genre. Prend le numero 3 Spicy, tu vas vraiment te regaler, j y serai ce soir, peut etre qu on se croisera lol, 

Allez Regale toi bien JEanlOu


----------



## popin (14 Juillet 2005)

Le Détour, club de jazz simple et loin des hordes de touristes, mais avec des habitués accueillants, un buste de Gainsboug traine au dessus du bar, et personnellement un souvenir inoubliable d'une nuit new-yorkaise.
c'est là:





http://www.jazzatdetour.com/


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Juillet 2005)

Je suis l'enfoire qui est a NYC, hein Supermoquette....
J'en profite pour saluer Jean-Lou !

Deux trois choses :
- Le nouveau Moma est vraiment TOP, l'architecture du batiment est tres reussi a mon gout ! Pour le Fun, des objets Apple y sont exposes. Seul reproche, le prix d'entree 20$.
- Pour le MET, faites juste une donation de 1 dollar ou 2 si vous n'etes pas auvergnat, c'est suffisant pour avoir acces a l'ensemble du Musee. Ne vous fiez pas au tarif indique aux caisses...
- La statue de la Liberty, c'est vraiment le truc a touriste. La queue est assez longue et controle de securite tres important, trop pour moi ! Equivalent a celle des aeroports ! Mais bon, c'est marant parce que c'est la statue de la liberte !
- Il est interessant aussi de se balader dans Central Park le week-end, on y apprend beaucoup sur les moeurs des New-Yorkais ! j'adore ! et on peut assister a de bonnes parties de base-ball si on aime ca !
- Autre musee art moderne a voir : PS1 
- Pour les hamburgers, faut aller dans le Bronx, sur Willis Avenue, a la hauteur de la 138eme, la ou je suis ! C'est fantastique, les meilleurs hamburgers de ma vie ! 
- ne pas hesiter a se promener un peu comme ca, a l'arrache, comme Alem, y a rien de tel, de jour et de nuit ! (enfin la nuit, evite le Bronx...)
- quartiers sympas : Wall Street le week-end, Union Square, Brooklyn Bridge, Soho, Grand Central renovee qui vaut le detour...bref, tout est crazy ici !!!

Je dois maintenant partir a le decouverte de Brooklyn...

A plus


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2005)

perso, j'ai un petit faible pour le Tom's burger qui se trouve pas loin du brooklyn museum, ya a manger (des french fries...  et des belgian waffles sic...  ) et à voir !


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juillet 2005)

l'essentiel c'est de pas sortir avec alèm


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Juillet 2005)

Hullo,

Une chtite question alors que le départ est pour bientôt... vaut-il mieux changer son argent en France ou à NYC?

Merci!

A.


----------



## jean-lou (22 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Hullo,
> 
> Une chtite question alors que le départ est pour bientôt... vaut-il mieux changer son argent en France ou à NYC?
> 
> ...



Je ne sais pas trop, mais moi ce que je fais c'est que je suis parti avec 100 dollars en poche (pour le taxi à l'arrivée et les tous premiers frais) et après je retire de l'argent dans les City Bank ou les Chase (des grosses banques qu'il y'a un peu partout) avec ma carte de crédit la bas, vérifie avec ta banque mais avec la mienne je crois bien que je ne paye aucun supplément donc c'est bien mieux qu'un bureau de change.    

Bon voyage 

JEanlOu


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Juillet 2005)

jean-lou a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas trop, mais moi ce que je fais c'est que je suis parti avec 100 dollars en poche (pour le taxi à l'arrivée et les tous premiers frais) et après je retire de l'argent dans les City Bank ou les Chase (des grosses banques qu'il y'a un peu partout) avec ma carte de crédit la bas, vérifie avec ta banque mais avec la mienne je crois bien que je ne paye aucun supplément donc c'est bien mieux qu'un bureau de change.
> 
> Bon voyage
> 
> JEanlOu



Tu es sûr??? Aucun frais? Et euuuh... tu es à quelle banque?

A.


----------



## jean-lou (22 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Tu es sûr??? Aucun frais? Et euuuh... tu es à quelle banque?
> 
> A.



Je suis avec le Lion, lol. Mais je ne suis pas sur qu'il n y ait pas de frais mais je sais qu'il n y a pas de frais pour la plupart des banques (je croise les doigts) mais même si il y'a des frais, c'est mieux que les bureaux de change, c'est quasiment sur. Si tu veux quand même le changer, fait le en France à mon avis.  

Voilivoilou, et si tu veux faire de la merde un peu a NY, ecris moi, lol JEanlOu


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Juillet 2005)

Oky merci pour les infos.
Quant à se voir à NYC... pourquoi pas? Mais je préfère ne rien promettre étant donné que je ne serais pas seul... enfin pourquoi pas à l'AS? 

A.


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Juillet 2005)

Je confirme, utilise ta visa ou autre carte de credit internationale.
Tu perds si tu vas dans un bureau de change qui prend une commission !
A plus
Dendrimere


----------



## Pitchoune (23 Juillet 2005)

Aaaaaah! New York! J'y étais avec mon Squal (que j'ai enfin pu sortir d'Europe) en mai. Voici mes photos.

Pour faire le trajet JFK - Manhattan, on a pris un bus qui fait l'aller-retour toutes les 15 ou 30 minutes, je sais plus bien. C'est 27$ aller-retour et tu arrives à Grand Central Station.

La statue de la liberté, on l'a vue depuis le Staten Island Ferry. C'est gratuit, y a pas beaucoup de monde (par rapport au ferry de la statue) et tu peux faire des photos top!

Enfin, pour mon Squal, on est allé à la Brooklyn Brewery. Comme son nom l'indique, c'est à Brooklyn. C'est vraiment sympa. Mais pense à prendre un pique-nique ou à manger avant... on s'est bêtement dit qu'ils devaient avoir des menus de brasserie... mais nada. Résultat, j'ai fini un peu joyeuse. On est ensuite allé mangé quelques blocks plus bas au Teddy's Bar. Bouffe typiquement américaine et très sympa.

Voilà!

Bon voyage


----------



## Adrienhb (27 Juillet 2005)

Hullo,

Si vous êtes à la BNP, voilà ce que cela donne:
Les retraits sont gratuits quand on les fait dans le réseau de la Bank of America. Sinon c'est 2,90% du montant plus 3 euros par opération.  
Pour les achats, la commission est de 2% du montant plus 40 centimes par opération.

Bref... mieux vaut payer directement avec sa carte si on a pas de liquide ou de BoA à proximité...

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (30 Juillet 2005)

... New York!!!!

Prochain post... p'tet ben de l'AS qui sait?!!! 

          

A. happier than a kangooroo on a pogo stick!


----------



## Adrienhb (5 Août 2005)

Tadaaa!
J'y suis!
C'est bô! Un peu vide (mais ça fait très Apple!  )
Pleins de Français.
Pleins de Macs.
Faut que j'aille essayer la nouvelle souris.
Et pfff m'énerve j'arrive pas à envoyer mes mails directement de mon iBook... un problème de smtp a priori...
Pfff....

Mais sinon top!

Le reste aussi d'ailleurs!  

A.


----------



## Pitchoune (5 Août 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Tadaaa!
> J'y suis!
> C'est bô! Un peu vide (mais ça fait très Apple!  )
> Pleins de Français.
> ...



Ah! Tu me rappelles plein de bon souvenirs  :love:  :love: Avec LeSqual, on y est même allé 2 fois  

Profites bien!


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Août 2005)

Savoure savoure....


----------



## Adrienhb (10 Août 2005)

De retour depuis hier donc...
Et bé cette ville est toujours aussi top! Vraiment géniale!
Les musées sont encore plus bluffants que dans mon souvenir!
Et si vous êtes pas trop regardant sur le confort, le Carlton Arms qui m'a été conseillé sur ce forum est parfait!
Qt à l'AS, encore, vraiment un bel endroit mais où j'aurais voulu trouver plus de softs, d'objets d'autres fabriquants... là ça fait un peu "comment avec peu de références occuper le plus d'espace en multipliant les exemples"... mais c'est bô! En tout cas, ça m'a fait découvrir (un peu) Soho et je compte bien y revenir.

Bref, top!

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (11 Août 2005)

Le temps me manque pour vous dire ce que j'ai fait et donc ce que je vous conseille, mais ce sera fait... disons avant fin août.

Bonnes vacances pour ceux qui en ont.

A.


----------



## Gregg (11 Août 2005)

Des photos ?


----------



## Adrienhb (29 Août 2005)

... et c'était pas trop prévu... bon...

Euhhh... comme promis je vous ferais un résumé de trucs à faire et tout (ptet avec photos, loin d'être sûr)... euh bientôt, promis...

A. qui essaie de rattraper son retard sur les forums...


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Août 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> ... et c'était pas trop prévu... bon...
> 
> Euhhh... comme promis je vous ferais un résumé de trucs à faire et tout (ptet avec photos, loin d'être sûr)... euh bientôt, promis...
> 
> A. qui essaie de rattraper son retard sur les forums...



Je ne sors plus à New York... trop surfait...

Je préfere Saint Laurent du Var...et j'ai mes habitudes au Hard Rock Café Blausasc... un endroit du dernier chic..


----------



## Adrienhb (31 Août 2005)

Hullo,

Bon je ne vais pas faire archi-détaillé, pour l'instant ce sera sans images, mais quelques mots sur des trucs à faire à New York. Ne vous attendez pas à un récit rock'n'roll, je vous rappelle que j'étais avec ma tante et qu'elle voulait avant tout découvrir cette ville qu'elle ne connaissait pas du tout.
Donc en fait si vous n'aimez pas les musées... euuuh... vous êtes mal tombé! 

Un mot d'ensemble:
Cette ville est GE-NI-Al!
Frankie chantait qu'elle ne dort jamais, c'est plus que vrai!
Il y a un dynamisme, un peps là-bas vraiment épatant.
En plus les gens sont hyper serviables, gentils et tout et tout!
Bref, si vous pouvez y aller, n'hésitez pas: foncez!!! 

Par contre pour y aller... je vous déconseille Air India. Certes c'est peu cher. Mais le service est à la hauteur du prix... Et s'il y a des problèmes, le personnel à Paris ne m'a pas emballé par sa compétence.

Valà, valà...

Prochain épisode... l'hôtel. 

A.


----------



## alèm (31 Août 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Par contre pour y aller... je vous déconseille Air India. Certes c'est peu cher. Mais le service est à la hauteur du prix... Et s'il y a des problèmes, le personnel à Paris ne m'a pas emballé par sa compétence.




arrête Go Voyages alors ! 

perso, j'ai eu à chaque fois des hotesses super-mimis en saris qui parlaient français... avec donc de jolis ventres...  

mais bon, être coincé entre deux mamies indiennes ne causant qu'approximativement ou parfaitement angliche, c'est strange...


----------



## Dendrimere (31 Août 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> arrête Go Voyages alors !
> 
> perso, j'ai eu à chaque fois des hotesses super-mimis en saris qui parlaient français... avec donc de jolis ventres...
> 
> mais bon, être coincé entre deux mamies indiennes ne causant qu'approximativement ou parfaitement angliche, c'est strange...




je sors a peine de l'avion Air India, le retour s'est bien passé, avion pas compltement remplie, service ok, a l'heure, bref ca s'est bien passe !
Ca depayse en effet d'utiliser cette compagnie, c'est assez folklorique ! c'est different des vols continental airlines ou autres compagnies americaines ou europeennes.
Je la conseille pour son excellent rapport qualite prix !


----------



## Adrienhb (31 Août 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> je sors a peine de l'avion Air India, le retour s'est bien passé, avion pas compltement remplie, service ok, a l'heure, bref ca s'est bien passe !
> Ca depayse en effet d'utiliser cette compagnie, c'est assez folklorique ! c'est different des vols continental airlines ou autres compagnies americaines ou europeennes.
> Je la conseille pour son excellent rapport qualite prix !


 
Ce que j'ai adoré pour le retour, c'est que l'on voyait que c'était un ancien avion de la Korean Air: les autocollants en coréens et au logo de la compagnie étaient toujours là!
Et oui, c'est dépaysant. 
Je veux bien croire qu'AI soit bien lorsqu'il n'y a pas de problèmes.
Mais quand il y en a, pour l'avoir vécu et d'après ce que m'ont dit les personnels d'Air France à Paris (qui travaillent avec eux), c'est un bazar sans nom.
Bon ok dans mon cas, c'était un peu à part, la mousson à Bombay avait fait sauté les serveurs de la compagnie. 
N'empêche, le chef d'escale à Paris (le représentant d'AI) était d'une incompétence rare: on est resté une journée debout sans information, sans organisation, sans rafraichissement! Et on ne peut pas dire qu'il se soit foulé pour nous trouver des places ailleurs.
De plus je n'ai pas du tout apprécié qu'AI impose un second contrôle des bagages dans la zone d'embarquement à New York, c'est céder à une démarche sécuritaire vraiment limite.

Donc... une compagnie à la hauteur de ses prix. 

A.


----------



## alèm (31 Août 2005)

question importante : z'êtes allés au Tonic ou la knitting ?


----------



## Dendrimere (31 Août 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Ce que j'ai adoré pour le retour, c'est que l'on voyait que c'était un ancien avion de la Korean Air: les autocollants en coréens et au logo de la compagnie étaient toujours là!
> Et oui, c'est dépaysant.
> Je veux bien croire qu'AI soit bien lorsqu'il n'y a pas de problèmes.
> Mais quand il y en a, pour l'avoir vécu et d'après ce que m'ont dit les personnels d'Air France à Paris (qui travaillent avec eux), c'est un bazar sans nom.
> ...




Ok, la je comprends..
alem, je vais rejoindre la region du comte, du morbier et autres bons vins !


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Août 2005)

Monsieur et Madame DALLAUR ont un fils...

C'est toi, dendrimère...

Je sais c'est nase, mais ça me plait.


----------



## Lio70 (31 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur et Madame DALLAUR ont un fils...
> 
> C'est toi, dendrimère...
> 
> Je sais c'est nase, mais ça me plait.


...et ça me fait rire, en plus    OK je sors et je vais cuver dans mon coin.


----------



## Adrienhb (5 Septembre 2005)

C'est grâce à alan.a que j'ai trouvé le Carlton Arms Hotel.

Et je confirme... il est bien.
Déjà il n'est pas cher par rapport aux standards new-yorkais.
Ensuite il est bien situé.
Enfin il est sympa et bien situé.

C'est hôtel a ceci de particulier que tous les murs ont été peints par différents artistes.  Ainsi aucune chambre ne ressemble à l'autre et toutes sont assez excentriques (du montage photos aux femmes nus colorés...). Si vous voulez une classique, la 4C devrait vous convenir, mais il faut aimer le violet. Mais sinon, en arrivant, ils vous donnent 3, 4 clés pour choisir la chambre qui vous convient/ plaît le plus.

Sinon les responsables sont sympas, les chats très mignons (Tuxedo le bien nommé et euh... j'ai oublié son nom mais c'était plus classique).  On y croise pas mal de français.

Maintenant, c'est plus un hôtel pour y dormir. Guère plus.

Car: 
- Aucun room service (la chambre et la salle de bain n'ont jamais été nettoyées en une semaine)
- Ma tante a croisé une souris aux toilettes
- Pas de télé (pas très grave du tout en fait)
- Pas de bureau dans les chambres, juste un ou deux lits et un meuble pour ranger ses affaires.
- L'air conditionné passe par la fenêtre, donc en fait celle-ci est ouverte tout le temps et ça peut être un peu bruyant. Rassurez-vous ça n'empêche pas de dormir.
- Les deux pc reliés à internet facturent 2$ les 15 minutes... Avec un peu de chance vous trouverez un réseau wifi... mais la plupart sont cryptés. Je devrais pas le dire, mais p'tet qu'un cable ethernet pourrait servir...

Bref, ce n'est pas ze grand luxe.

Mais si un jour je retourne à NYC, je pense que j'y retounerai.

Sinon le quartier... sur la 3ème, quand vous la traversez, vous trouverez Ziggiz, ouvert 24/7. Plus chers que la moyenne, mais très bons burgers bien épais. Les phillies (euuuh... des lamelles de b½uf, de l'oignon dans du pain) sont pas mauvais du tout. Les tacos passables, les ailes de poulet avec leur sauce un peu relevée très oubliables. Les frites pas mauvaises du tout et en grande quantité, une portion suffit pour deux. Bref, pratique.
La pizzeria à l'angle de la 3ème et de la 25th est à oublier.
Le café à l'angle de Lex et de la 25ème est pas mal pour le petit déj. Les jus d'orange sont pas mauvais et le toasted baggle with cream cheese plus que correcte.
Sinon en remontant Lex, plein de restos indiens (on est à Little India...). Il y en avait un qui proposait un buffet pour pas trop cher. Sympa. Et bon.
Et un autre... le green leaf je crois, pas mauvais non plus.

Valà, valà... c'y tout pour l'hôtel.

Tcho-o,

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (6 Septembre 2005)

Pour répondre à une question posée via coupd'boule:
Je ne me souviens plus exactement combien coûtait l'hôtel. 
Mais je crois que pour une chambre double avec salle de bains pour une huitaine de nuits, le prix était aux alentour de 800$, p'tet un peu moins. 
Le plus simple est d'aller sur le site de l'hôtel et de leur écrire. Tention, il y a une réduction si vous restez une semaine.

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (6 Septembre 2005)

Hullo,

Votre visa (ou mastercard ou que sais-je?) est votre amie.  Je vous renvoie plus haut pour l'histoire de débits et autres achats avec la carte. 
Une seule remarque: Dans les restos si vous payez avec une carte, au moment de signer n'oubliez pas d'indiquer sur la facturette quel pourboire vous laissez au serveur (la pratique veut qu'on laisse le double de la taxe). 

Sinon deux, trois cartes utiles:
- Il existe une carte pour les transports valables dans les métros et les bus. A 2$ le voyage en bus, elle se rentabilise vite!  Tention certains bus sont des expresses donc si j'ai bien compris pas utilisables avec la carte. Et cette carte a une fâcheuse tendance à se démagnetiser/remagnetiser à tout boût de champs... 
- A Macy's, grand magasin fourre-tout, allez à l'étage 1,5 au bureau des visiteurs pour récupérer une carte qui, en tant que touriste, vous donne 11% de réduction sur tout le magasin (ou presque, je ne suis plus sûr) pendant un mois. En plus comme les produits peuvent être soldés comme ça sans autres indications, ça peut être plutôt sympa.
- Un carnet de tickets pour 6 musées (MoMA, Guggenheim, Museum d'Histoire naturelle, l'Intrepid, le tour de Manhattan en bateau, l'Empire State building), qui s'achète aux guichets de l'un d'eux et qui vous fait faire une substencielle économie sur le prix des billets. En plus souvent l'audioguide est inclus. Pour vous donner une idée, le carnet coûte environ 50$, l'entrée au MoMA, 20... Et si j'ai bien compris il y a aussi un coupon pour avoir 15% à Bloomingdale's (l'autre grand magasin new-yorkais, mais en plus chic).

Valà, valà,

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (7 Septembre 2005)

Valà, vous venez d'arriver... vous êtes encore à l'heure française, donc vous n'aurez aucun mail pour vous lever tôt!
Et bien profitez en pour aller dès l'ouverture à Fort Clinton pour prendre vos billets pour la première navette vers la Statue de la Liberté et Ellis Island. Après, il y aura du monde.

Les deux îles valent le coup avec une mention particulière pour la seconde. 
Sur la première, si vous voulez déambuler en haut du socle de la statue, n'oubliez pas de réserver quelques jours avant sur un site dont j'ai oublié l'adresse (je vous laisse chercher sur Google).
Un mot sur la seconde: cette île était celle où débarquaient les immigrants tout juste arrivés au début du XXème siècle. C'est là qu'après quelques examens, ils obtenaient le droit de s'installer en Amérique ou non. Ce musée est fascinant de par la masse d'objets et autres documents d'époques qui y sont exposés. Très très très intéressant. Et n'oubliez pas de regarder si l'un de vos ancêtres n'était pas dans des bateaux sur les ordinateurs mis à votre disposition à la fin de la visite. Et avant de lancer la connection, demandez à la personne qui aide comment faire pour faire imprimer le fruit de vos recherches, si j'ai bien compris, c'est a priori possible.

Faire tout ça en prennant votre temps (et encore je pense que si j'étais allé à la reconstitution avec des acteurs sur Ellis, cela aurait allongé largement la visite) et en partant avec le premier ferry, vous aménera facilement vers 1, voir 2 heures de l'après-midi.

A.


----------



## Pitchoune (7 Septembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Et n'oubliez pas de regarder si l'un de vos ancêtres n'était pas dans des bateaux sur les ordinateurs mis à votre disposition à la fin de la visite. Et avant de lancer la connection, demandez à la personne qui aide comment faire pour faire imprimer le fruit de vos recherches, si j'ai bien compris, c'est a priori possible.
> A.



Vous pouvez recherchez l'arrivée de vos ancêtres à Ellis Island sur ce site. Pour ma part, j'ai trouvé un ancêtre arrivé en 1920, à 31 ans et qui a exactement les mêmes prénoms et noms que mon grand-père maternel! Et en plus, il vient du village d'origine de ma mère!


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2005)

J'ai passé 4 jours trop courts a NewYork, c'était top.
On bossait pour une soirée au Lime Light.
Ca existe toujours?


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Septembre 2005)

Non, maintenant ça s'appelle Hotel "la tringlette".


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non, maintenant ça s'appelle Hotel "la tringlette".



Dans une église en plus !
Ba c'est du joli....


----------



## Adrienhb (8 Septembre 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Vous pouvez recherchez l'arrivée de vos ancêtres à Ellis Island sur ce site. Pour ma part, j'ai trouvé un ancêtre arrivé en 1920, à 31 ans et qui a exactement les mêmes prénoms et noms que mon grand-père maternel! Et en plus, il vient du village d'origine de ma mère!



Oups, c'est vrai qu'il y a aussi le net.
Le site officiel se trouve là par contre.
Et on a un mot de passe pour y aller après avoir fait une recherche sur Ellis. Ce doit être aussi dispo en ligne.
Ton site semble plus complet par contre Pitchoune, merci pour l'info!

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (12 Septembre 2005)

Depuis 4 ans, c'est de nouveau l'Empire State Building qui est le plus haut point de New York.
De mémoire, cette tour est ouverte tous les jours. De plus elle est ouverte jusqu'à très tard.
Par contre... il y a un monde fou pour y aller. Nous y sommes allés vers 7, 8h: Au bas mot une heure de queue, si ce n'est une heure et demi à avancer en une file assez serrée, dans un environnement chaud (pas dit que la clim n'avait pas sauté) et bruyant. Bref, pas glop.
Une fois en haut par contre, une belle vue de la ville... rien à redire. 
Mais là aussi c'est bondé. 
Sans compter qu'ils essaient de vous vendre tout n'importe où.
Bref... c'est à faire, mais choisissez bien votre heure. Le routard conseille tôt le matin ou en début de soirée.
Le carnet de tickets dont je vous parlais vous donne droit à un tout tout petit coupe-fil, mais surtout à l'audio-guide. La version française vaut son pesant de caouètes avec une femme à l'accent bien provençale qui vous raconte sa vie new-yorkaise et ce que l'on voit. Mais c'est intéressant en plus.  Pas toujours facile de s'y repérer la nuit par contre! ;-)

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (16 Septembre 2005)

Qui dit New York, pense rapidement à Broadway et donc aux comédies musicales.

Un truc hachement connu pour acheter son billet: aller sur Time square au kiosque/baraquement qui vend des places pour le soir-même. Les réductions vont de 30 à 50% en gros... ce qui vous fait tout de même des tickets à 50$ sans trop de choix de la place.
Et surtout, surtout pensez à vérifier qu'on vous a bien donné des billets pour la comédie musicale de votre choix.  

D'ailleurs pour votre choix, Time Out (un genre de Pariscope en plus gros) vous aidra sûrement.

Nous sommes allés voir Sweet Charity avec Christian Applegate dans le rôle titre (au début j'avais demandé Chicago, puis Hairspray). Sympathique.  Un peu longuet sur la fin, mais ça n'arrête pas de danser et chanter. Je me demande si cela ressemble toujours à cela une comédie musicale.


Sinon un truc à faire sur Time square, si vous êtes une fille: vous faire photographier avec le Naked cow-boy à vos côtés. C'est un grand gaillard tout en muscle uniquement vétu de son stetson, son slip (avec écrit en gros "naked cow-boy" sur ses fesses), ses tiags et sa guitare.  N'oubliez pas non plus le chtit billet.

A.


----------



## Dendrimere (16 Septembre 2005)

Ah oui c'est vrai, je l'avais oublie celui-la. il sera toujours la au mois de Decembre ?


----------



## Adrienhb (17 Septembre 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui c'est vrai, je l'avais oublie celui-la. il sera toujours la au mois de Decembre ?



Sweet Charity? Là tu m'en demandes trop... je ne sais...

Par contre... vous aurez bien sûr lu Christina Appelgate et non Christian.   :rose: 

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (26 Septembre 2005)

Continuons cette chtite visite new-yorkaise avec la Collection Frick. 

Situé à deux pas de Central Park, cet hôtel particulier recèle une collection de peintures européennes de premier plan! Rien de moderne (ouf  ), que du "classique" mais que des grands, très grands noms de la peinture. Par exemple, vous y verrez deux Vermeer (si ce n'est trois, j'ai un doute)... mais aussi les superbes pannaux de Fragonard peints pour la Du Barry, des panneaux peints par Boucher, des Turner, des Rembrandt, un Lorrain... et j'en passe.
En plus, certaiens pièces sont restées avec leurs meubles d'origine et notre richissime collectioneur n'avait pas que bon goût en matière de peintures.
Comptez facilement 3, 4 heures de visite avec un audio-guide et en regardant la petite (mais un peu vieillote) présentation de l'histoire de la collection.  Vous n'êtes pas obligé d'y rester aussi longtemps, mais ce serait dommage... ce jardin d'hiver ou cette salle de peintures de la taille d'une salle de bal ont de quoi vous faire rêver... 


A.


ps:
Et si vous êtes fan de Fragonard, avec un peu de chances ils auront encore à la boutique des exemplaires du catalogue de l'expo sur ses dessins dans les collections américaines à... 5$!!!


----------



## Lio70 (27 Septembre 2005)

Je suis a New York pour l'instant et cette ville est extraordinaire. Je taperai les photos sur mon site a mon retour. Frick prevu mais je laisserai tomber par manque de temps.

a+


----------

